# Grouse



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Are there any left to hunt in Ohio. We used to hunt Ohio Power and near Tappan but the populations were so low we just quit hunting them. I wouldn't even care if I shot one, I'd just like to hear that EXPLOSION again! Anyone know of any within an hour of Columbus?
Thanks for any input!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i know there are some at slat fork but its futher then an hour from columbus


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Is not too far away, we hunted around the Kimbolton ramp years ago and did flush a few. Thanks..glad to know there's still some there.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Mushroomman , Theres a few places down here just south of Nelsonville that in the last few years while deer hunting we jumped some grouse , its part of the Sunday Creek Coal Company land thats open to the public .


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I've flushed 3 while bowhunting on our place. Won't be long and the shorthairs will be doing some work. The numbers seem to be up this year in our area.The Wayne still holds some numbers of birds but you have to be willing to hike for them.
Bob


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i had 3 flushes in 30 min last year at shawnee state forest, heading there on sunday as well


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

ya need a good close working dog and pay attention to clear cuts that are a few yrs old. [email protected]


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

A lot of the best grouse cover in Ohio used to be grown over farm lands, clearcut timbering areas, or wildfire burnouts and the forest gradually took over. The grouse pops. in the state have declined with the advent of mature forests. Thirty years ago, 30 flush mornings were routine! I also think the wild turkey compete with grouse for some of the prime feeds so they have exploded, being the more dominant in size and now/numbers, while grouse have declined(my own theory!) The State DNR manages some select Wayne NF and paper company lands for grouse and you could check with them where some of those areas are-or check their website.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I was fishing in Ohio Power this past summer hiking back to one of the ponds well of the path and we had around 10 flushes. I was walking up a hill, went under a down log and a grouse took off right in front of my face!! I fell on my back and slid down the hill and my dad had a great laugh out of it! THey just kept exploding into the air, it was a beautiful thing to hear. I go down there every year to fish and I always flush a couple just walking throught the woods. Maybe i should start hunting grouse.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Grouse hunted there yrs ago. Going to head back down next season when the Britt is ready. Maybe i can talk LK into coming along.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

or we can take mine and go now


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

my close friend has land on the border of nobel,and washington county.We always see 5 to 10 grouse a weekend when we go down there. mind you we drive atvs all over but we do see alot.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey LK, Ya wanna wait til we get some snow or ya wanna just head down in these "spring" temps? Lol.


----------



## ChilliFisherman (Apr 14, 2004)

I have personaly never killed a grouse but I have some lease land in Vinton county that is loaded with them. While driving deer we jumped quite a few I think in just one small 5 min drive we jumped 3 or 4. I would love to be able to hunt them but I do not have a good dog. If there is anyone that would be willing to make the trip to Chillicothe maybe we could work something out. 

Chillifisherman


----------



## john_michaels72 (Oct 19, 2004)

I sent you a private message Chilli, I'm from Gallia County. Maybe we can get together sometime. [email protected]


----------

